# Imac G4 Dvd Drive Failure



## QWjosh (Sep 9, 2005)

The user recently reformatted the system, and reinstalled MAC OS10.
Now the DVD drive doesnt show up and pressing the key to open the door of the drive on the keyboard doesnt do anything. System was restarted, but still nothing.

I suspect hardware failure, but would like to confirm it is not a common issue before replacing the drive.

P.S. Im not a MAC expert.  

Thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 10, 2005)

It would help if you told us the exact version of OS X they installed, the exact model of iMac it is, and the exact model of DVD drive.

Simply saying "iMac G4 DVD drive won't work" is extremely vague, and, as such, can only warrant an equally vague answer.  Please elaborate greatly, so we can help you!  It sounds like they may have installed a version of Mac OS X earlier than what shipped with the computer, but we need more information before we can begin to diagnose the problem.


----------



## underdog (Sep 10, 2005)

Try installing Patchburn..It cant hurt..
www.patchburn.de


----------



## QWjosh (Sep 12, 2005)

Patchburn won't work! I have version OSX 10.1.5.
The Imac is a PowerPC G4 flat screen with a Pioneer DVR-104.

Thanks,


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem - also an iMac G4 700 MHz with a Pioneer DVR-104 drive. Just I have Mac OS X.4.11 on it.

The DVD drive shows up in System Profiler, but when hitting the eject key, nothing happens. I managed to open the flap door, but I only see a silvery cover inside with two black straps on the left and right.


----------

